# Ford 2610 injection pump



## HappyCabin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to find a CAV Model 3233300 used injection pump. Does anyone have somewhere in your garage this type of pump? Would be happy to buy one


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello HappyCabin, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

It may be a difficult task to find the CAV Model 3233300 used injection pump, because the 2610 tractor was only made for two years (1982-83). Production was limited. 

The Ford part number for your 2610 injection pump is E2NN9A5437TB. 

Your Ford 2610 has a 175 Cubic Inch engine. Ford 3600's also have the 175 C.I. engine, with the same injection pump P/N E2NN9A5437TB, so likely these pumps are interchangeable (although the CAV model numbers may not be the same).

To find a used injection pump for your tractor, check the salvaged tractors section at the tractorhouse.com website. Scroll down their home page to the "dismantled machines" section and click on it. Then click on "Ford" and then on "2610". There are three 2610's listed in salvage, but their injection pumps may be gone (listings are old). Alternatively, there are many 3600's listed in salvage.

What is wrong with your current injection pump? You can have it rebuilt probably for about half the price of a new pump. I had my CAV pump rebuilt 20+ years ago and it still performs well to this day. 

Make sure to service the injectors whenever you do anything to the pump. A plugged injector will break a pump shaft very quickly.


----------



## HappyCabin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Ed, thanks for your reply. That tractor belongs to my friend who is running a garden house. The shaft was broken and the pump was removed and dismantled some time ago. I quickly looked at the tractor on Friday and it seems that this engine has only two cylinders. Is that correct, because I only found information of engines having three cylinders. Trying to find even new parts seems to be difficult. I can find a gasket kit, but not a shaft.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

A broken pump shaft indicates that you have one or more plugged injectors. You must have the injectors serviced/cleaned, or you will break another shaft. Always have the injectors serviced whenever you work on the injection pump. 

A 2610 has 3 cylinders. 

A reputable diesel shop or your New Holland dealership should be able to find the proper pump shaft.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

A Ford 1000, 1100, 1110, 1120, 1200, 1300, 1500, 1600, 1700 have 2 cylinder diesel engines. And there may be others. Have a look at tractordata.com These are built by Shibaura (Japan). 

See if you can find identifying numbers (model number, manufacturing code, serial number) on the tractor. These are normally hand-stamped into the metal on the bell housing just above and behind the starter or on the opposite side.


----------



## HappyCabin (Nov 19, 2013)

Attached is the picture of the number plate


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a translation of the numbers on the foil sticker:

Model BS313C 
BS3 - Ford Model 2310. 
1 - diesel engine
3 - Live PTO 540 rpm
C - 8x2 manual transmission (4x1 manual trans w/ hi-lo shifter)

MFG date code 2J9B
2 - 1982
J9 - Sept 9th
B - day shift

Serial Number C692206 
C - Made in USA
692206 - consistent with Sept 1982 manufacture.

The original diesel engine for a 2310 was 158 cubic inch displacement. 32 HP. 3 cylinder. So, if the foil sticker is original with the tractor, it was a *model 2310*.


----------

